# Cohutta WMA hog and turkey, where to go?



## davo (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello guys and gals

I have recently moved to the area and needs some help in locating hogs and turkey in Cohutta WMA since the terrain is much different than where I moved from in FL. I have done some scouting in the west cowpen area, murray lake and old mill creek area but have seen few signs. Any help would be appreciated. Also looking for hunting buddies in the area...


----------



## merc123 (Dec 19, 2007)

Best thing for the hogs is ask the game wardens where the hogs are.  It's hard to say where they're at  

They're there for sure and sign is unreal.


----------



## sethpea (Jan 18, 2008)

hey man i'm searching for the same thing. Are you going 1st week of Feb for special hunt?


----------



## merc123 (Jan 19, 2008)

We're going to try!


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would bet on the Jacks River area,, but will probably hunt the Sumach Creek area this time.. ( since all of you'nz gonna be on Jacks River)...LOL...
 OK,, there is you 2-places to try..
I will be up high on a ridge top,, waiting for someone to come up the edges of the river.. these mountain hogs will go high with the least bit of hunter pressure.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 20, 2008)

Speaking of Cohutta, are there areas you can take a four wheeler into?

Dennis.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 20, 2008)

It's Me said:


> Speaking of Cohutta, are there areas you can take a four wheeler into?
> 
> Dennis.




NO 4-wheelers allowed on the WMA.... they want you to walk yourself to death up here..


----------



## jcarter (Jan 20, 2008)

you wont be able to get up high til the spring time. both roads going up grassy mountain are closed til the middle of march. you can use 4 wheelers on the wma. just not on public roads. any of the forest service roads that are not blocked can be driven on, but you can get a car on most of them so why bother bringing a 4 wheeler. there are plenty of hogs. rocky flats off mill creek road is good and so is the end of old hwy #2 if they havnt closed it off. turkey info isnt so easy to come by.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 20, 2008)

Pretty Sure the Gates will be Open on the Hunt on the Feb Hunt. If you Bring a 4-Wheeler Bring Some $ For a Ticket.


----------



## merc123 (Jan 20, 2008)

Check the regs.  I can't remember if it says no 4-wheelers.

I know where I'll be hunting, just honestly I don't have a clue where it's at on a map or what it's called. I know if I turn right to leave that place I come to a bridge going over Jack's River (I think).  Then if I take a left after the bridge I come out in Tennessee.


----------



## jcarter (Jan 20, 2008)

that would be old hwy 2. if you come down it and turn left it takes you thru alaculsy valley across the conasuaga river and to the cisco check station. west cowpen or black mountain rd. is the one that goes up the mountain there across from the check station. that will take you to murray lake area and then on around and out at mill creek rd. where your hunting is a good area. there are 2 places where you cross a creek running over the road on up aways. right before you cross the first time is a road on the right known as jigger creek. if the bar is down u can drive out that road about a mile and a half. out the back of the turn around is an old logging road that is pretty good hunting if the leaves are wet and u can slip along. also after you turn up jigger creek road and climb the hill there is a barred road on the left. go down that road about a half mile and there is another old logging road on the right that has a lot of sign too. if u stay on hwy 2 cross the 2nd ford there is a open area on the left where people camp. on the upper side there is a trail that takes you down to jacks river. out the lower side is an old logging road that winds back down the mountain.  on up hwy 2 farther on the left is another logging road with a guard rail across it. it goes back a good ways and then dead ends. if you stay on hwy 2 til the end there are 3 or 4 trails that you can hunt. to the left are trails that take you down to jacks river. to the right is a trail that will take you back to the widerness area. ive seen lots of pigs on that trail. actually it is an old logging road too. but runs into a trail where it hits the wilderness area boundry. straight out the back of the dead end at hwy 2 is the old original road that will take you across the top of the mountain for as long as you want to walk. jigger creek is the only road u can take a 4-wheeler out of these i mentioned. and only if they have the gate open. you can ride 4-wheelers out rocky flats road or windy gap road which will take you all the way to the top of grassy mountain, which may be the only way to get up there if they dont open the gates during the hog hunt. ill call monday and see if they intend to open them for it and let you guys know.


----------



## merc123 (Jan 21, 2008)

That sounds like about where we're at.  This road dead ends WAYYY back there, but there is two or so hiking trails out there.  One somewhere in the middle and one at the end.  They have signs but I can't remember what they said


----------



## jcarter (Jan 24, 2008)

the gates leading to the top of grassy mountain will be closed during the hog hunt. closed at the intersection of mill creek and west cowpen. and on the other side at holly creek turn off  past the check station. the only way to the top is up windy gap cycle trail...4 wheeler or motorcycle. the roads will be closed untul mid-march.


----------



## davo (Jan 31, 2008)

We're going Sat. morning if anybody in the NW Georgia area (Ringgold, Ft. O., Rossville) wants to go let me know.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 31, 2008)

Be Their In the A.M. Myself, Was Spitting Snow When we Left out of Their This Evening. Looks Like Some Nasty Weather Will Be Moveing In Should Make for Some Good Hunting. Found Lots of Fresh Sign. Good Luck.


----------



## Steyrhunter (Feb 1, 2008)

I am planning to go Sunday morning the 3rd.  Pass along any updates if possible for thiose that cannot make it early!  Good Luck to the early guys.   Hopefully there will be some fresh bacon for the freezer.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 1, 2008)

Just Got Back from Short Hunt.Wasn't in the woods 15 minutes and Killed a Sow that would Go About 65 Pounds. Their was 8-10 With This Bunch. Two Where big Hogs. Just to hard a Drag for a Big'n.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's the Cohutta  Monster. Very Cold Wet and Windy.


----------



## pnome (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats!  That one will smoke up good!


----------



## contender* (Feb 1, 2008)

Ain;t that whatcha call bringin home the bacon??


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 1, 2008)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Here's the Cohutta  Monster. Very Cold Wet and Windy.



Congrats on the hog

Where did you say you shot it? I'll be headed out in the morning by myself, hope to see some of ya'll out there


----------



## knifemaker (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a good one Bullet. Congrats on a good hunt.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 2, 2008)

Walked around Cohutta today, OMG, I'm sore! I think next time I should just sit down and hunt or start training 6 months in advance 
I fished there about 10 years ago and it wasn't as hilly back then 
I'm gonna take a couple aspirin and soak in the tub and try again tomorrow 

btw I met davidontheridge today, fine fellow and smart too! He hunts near the road so folks will pick him up and drive him back to his vehicle


----------



## jcarter (Feb 2, 2008)

i hunted this afternoon. i was surprised at the numbr of hunters signed in. hunted off jigger creek rd. didnt see any real fresh sign. may try around lacky knob tomorrow.


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 11, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Best thing for the hogs is ask the game wardens where the hogs are.  It's hard to say where they're at
> 
> They're there for sure and sign is unreal.



Game Wardens won't tell you SQUAAAAAAAT about finding anything. I have NEVER had a game warden try to help me out with any animals. I have asked hundreds of times about where a good starting point would be for deer and even hogs. They all have the same answer---You just have to pick a spot and walk and look for them!
If you hear about a warden helping like in Gon Magazine or elsewhere, its because somehow they are buddy-buddy, either directly or through a mutual friend.
Game Wardens are a perfect example of misuse of sportsmans' funds.
If you don't believe me, try going to Joe Kurz WMA in meriwether county. Instead of keeping the roads up, they just put up "road closed" signs...Talk about lazy!
Eric


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 11, 2008)

skoaleric said:


> Game Wardens won't tell you SQUAAAAAAAT about finding anything. I have NEVER had a game warden try to help me out with any animals. I have asked hundreds of times about where a good starting point would be for deer and even hogs. They all have the same answer---You just have to pick a spot and walk and look for them!
> If you hear about a warden helping like in Gon Magazine or elsewhere, its because somehow they are buddy-buddy, either directly or through a mutual friend.
> Game Wardens are a perfect example of misuse of sportsmans' funds.
> If you don't believe me, try going to Joe Kurz WMA in meriwether county. Instead of keeping the roads up, they just put up "road closed" signs...Talk about lazy!
> Eric



hunting north GA WMA's for 15+ years and I've never had a bad experience with the GW's up there...they've always pointed me in the right direction, mentioned a good ridge, elevation, or drainage that they had seen sign on, and never knew me from adams black panther...

my .02 , find a trail or drainage with some fresh rooting or wallows, will be happening at night....and get on the sunny side of the nearest ridge above em...you might even find a trail between the day time thicket sanctuary and the night time buffet...


----------



## armowarrior (Feb 17, 2008)

When is the next time that hog hunting is allowed in Cohutta Wma?
During turkey season maybe?


----------



## davo (Feb 18, 2008)

armowarrior said:


> When is the next time that hog hunting is allowed in Cohutta Wma?
> During turkey season maybe?




I was going this weekend Feb 23-24. It's still small game season so I hunt with  (Remington 597).22 win mag w/heavy barrell. After Feb 29 next chance will be Mar 22 (Turkey season)


----------



## armowarrior (Feb 28, 2008)

I will go with you on march , ill give you a ring later on maybe we can go scouting if you like


----------

